
Google Censorship Buries [Alternative Health Website] - all2
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2019/11/08/google-censorship-buries-mercola.aspx
======
stevenicr
I'd like to see many more web sites have info about google's non-transparent
censorship prominently displayed like this guy put together - showing
alternatives for big G's products.

Maybe there is good reason for the harsh removal of this guy's site (even
ruining the site:his-site searches! ouch) - Maybe someone manually hit it for
quality 'your life your money' stuff and combined with the strict algo and so
it's technically following the trust rules or whatever - that's not for me to
judge at the moment.

The bigger issue imho is that there are many of these de-rank and de-list
things happening and it's not transparent to the end users.

So many people have come to trust google to give you what you search for, and
for years they have the Gplex has been cutting up more and more pieces of the
internet to remove from their index - and there is no transparency about this.

So many people think everything on the internet can be found via google, (and
some thing whatever is on fbook is the internet and know nothing beyond what
is / can be shown there ) - if things are censored there, they likely assume
the things don't exist.

I don't mean everyone, but I'd wager most people.

There were times when I have seen google put a notice at the bottom of each
page of certain searches with something like "some results are not shown here
that once were shown here due to chilling effects of legally mandated takedown
requests" \- click for more info..

So to me, that was snarky transparency - I think attempting to nudge people to
try advocate for change with dmca forced censorship of google. Maybe I'm wrong
in seeing it that way.

Anyhow - there was transparency when they were forced to remove listing for,
was it movies? or movies and music and such mostly?

Yet we are not seeing transparency about removing listings such as the one
this mercola place is mentioning that was shown and people visited, and many
others.

I think most people don't even bookmark or otherwise save pages these days,
assuming the "address bar" which has basically been hijacked by google search
for most people - is going to re-find the info they had seen previously - or
heard about from other people.. and now that info may have been shadow-banned
essentially - and poof - that never really existed in the world.

This is the reason I think the reliance on google is more evil than fbook - at
least with fbk they are more transparent about censoring many things.

The more places and people that post about the censorship and alternatives
that are out there, the better I believe.

------
argimenes
Good to see pseudo science being recognised for what it is.

~~~
all2
[strike] I take it you aren't super familiar with Mercola's work. [/strike]

Yeah, its all salesy, but he also cites _most_ of his claims, and clearly
marks where he is making claims that the FDA doesn't agree with.

Consider: [https://articles.mercola.com/rheumatoid-
arthritis/treatment-...](https://articles.mercola.com/rheumatoid-
arthritis/treatment-remedies.aspx)

